# New Chorus/NTL Packages



## fluffball (21 May 2009)

Hi there. I'm currently with SKY (3yrs now) paying €22.50 per month and i have my broadband through Eircom which is €59 per month for 2mb inlcluding line rental and free national evening and weekend calls. 

Chorus/NTL are offering Digital TV (40 tv channels and 20 radio channels), Digital +, Broadband 10mb, Telephone and modem for €72 per month and claim that their call charges are better than Eircoms. I'm thinking of changing over but i don't know anyone who uses Chorus/NTL for all these services so haven't heard any good or bad reports. I know the NTL customer service was always really bad but apparently since UPC took them over it's improved. 

Just wondered if anyone out there had changed over to them and how they find the service? Also I have SKY cable and a dish - is it just cable you get with Chorus?

Thanks
Fluffball


----------



## Locke (21 May 2009)

Hmmmm, broadband 10mb sounds good. I wonder how good it actually is. We are closing on a house in 11 days and were looking into getting sky. Is there still a line rental fee with the phone?


----------



## fluffball (21 May 2009)

It's free with Chorus/NTL - with Eircom it's just included with the broadband bundle. So if you opt to go with SKY you will need to organise a landline first. I have to say SKY's installation was so hassle-free - they turned up when they said they would and I've had no problems with bills either. I'm happy enough with my Eircom package too but what's changing my mind is the broadband speed and aslo the fact that they're offering Digital Plus - SKY charges its existing customers more for upgrading to a Plus box than it's new customers which i think is really unfair.


----------



## Locke (21 May 2009)

Thanks Fulffball.

10Mb sounds great alright. I'm iun a good position in that I get get the + Box with sky as a new customer.


----------



## fluffball (21 May 2009)

well i'd say go with that then - Eircom do a 7mb bundle now too so check it out. Best of luck with the new house!


----------



## Locke (21 May 2009)

fluffball said:


> well i'd say go with that then - Eircom do a 7mb bundle now too so check it out. Best of luck with the new house!


 
Cheers!


----------



## johnd (21 May 2009)

Good luck trying to get chorus/NTL to deliver broadband, TV, phone in your area. My daughter had problems and she lives in Dublin central. Broadband was not available yet other providers could offer it. Read a comment from someone else who lives in Rathmines amnd Chorus couldn't provide it there either!


----------



## oldtimer (21 May 2009)

I switched from Sky to Chorus TV package in March  because Chorus were cheaper. However I was bitterly disappointed with the Chorus package - not at all as good as Sky, so within the trial period quickly switched back to Sky and glad I did.


----------



## fluffball (22 May 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys - think i'll stick with what i have so!


----------



## Frank (22 May 2009)

One of the lads in work has been waiting 7 months for a phoe line from eircom. 

You have to pay line rental on eircom regardless. The speeds are very poor compared to NTL.

I have NTL for tv middle pacakge with the dvr box BB 10MB and phone with evening and weekend costing me 75 a month.

I dropped from 20 Meg when I got the phone. 

Touch wood no problems I am very happy with the service.

Eirocm 7mb with phone bundle is 60 a month 

I would say NTL all the way as long as they can confirm all 3 are available.

I don't work for em either.


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 May 2009)

Depends very much on the quality of line you get. Mines not great. 

I find the phone and TV service quite poor with NTL. I'm considering cancelling them tbh. The internet I have no choice, its the only BB I can get. Even then while theres very little down time speed can slow to a crawl a times, expecially at peak.


----------



## NicolaM (22 May 2009)

Yes,
Definitely check that all three are available: I just checked on-line and was told that I could get all three , and was going to switch, but when I phoned Chorus/NTL just now, they told me it isn't available in my area.
I'm in Portobello, so very central, but still no availability

Nicola


----------



## Frank (22 May 2009)

I know a guy in rathmines can't get phone or BB from them either not to far away from you. 

Suprised they are not making more of an effort around there.


----------



## NicolaM (22 May 2009)

They're apparently doing it in sectors, and this whole area doesn't even have a date for it being rolled out yet.
The girl on the phone said at best, the end of this year, but there is no time-line for it as of yet.

Nicola


----------



## Jorser (22 May 2009)

Frank said:


> I know a guy in rathmines can't get phone or BB from them either not to far away from you.
> 
> Suprised they are not making more of an effort around there.


 
Magnet are available in Rathmines (24Mb)


----------



## NicolaM (23 May 2009)

Has anyone any experience with Magnet, good or bad?

Nicola


----------



## Deelite (11 Jun 2009)

Thinking of changing over to NTL - I currently have Sky's full package - is there anywhere I can find out the exact channels I will get with NTL digitial's full package (including sports and movies)????


----------



## TarfHead (11 Jun 2009)

Deelite said:


> Thinking of changing over to NTL - I currently have Sky's full package - is there anywhere I can find out the exact channels I will get with NTL digitial's full package (including sports and movies)????


 
According to wikipedia  ..

[broken link removed]

I had a quick look and it seems to be up to date. If not, it's near enough to give you a sense of what is available.


----------



## Mariaosg (17 Sep 2009)

www.upc.ie

it has all the channels and packages etc


----------

